# I would like to study your dog.



## SwedishCanineBehaviour (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello.

My name is Freyja and I am working towards gaining experience and knowledge in the field of canine phycology and behaviour. 
I have an intuitive understanding of dog and horse behaviour and how it is influenced by the relationship with their owner.
I have partaken in re-homing projects for traumatised street dogs rescued from a flawed government sanctioned system in Poland. The dogs were often terrified and near feral which manifested itself as everything from aggressive behaviour to apathy.
I have worked with young horses for several years, training them from foals and working with the relationship between the animal and human. Often addressing behaviour rooted in fear and confusion that results in negative and even dangerous habits.
I am now choosing to move towards my passion with dogs, utilising the experience I already have through my work with dogs and horses in both Sweden and England.
I am asking to spend time with your dog/s and to some extent you. To observe, understand, learn and if possible assist in creating a more comfortable and joyful relationship. 
If you would allow me spend time with your dog I would be very grateful.
I do not ask for any monetary payment, all I want is your trust to spend time with your beloved dog.
I am active in the Portsmouth area only at the moment.


----------

